# Joe Wheeler State Park by Tbone



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice, clean, and lots of room to roam. The sites are shady, extremely roomy and right on the river. We camped here in a Travel Trailer. This is probably one of the nicest, scenic state parks we have ever stayed in. It defiantly rivals our great Texas state parks.

Great campground for relaxing and close enough to town to go shopping. Fishing was great, and they also have tennis, basketball courts, golf, and hiking trails. Has a lodge and marina with a resturant. Restrooms were very cleanl. Good level sites and most had concrete pads.

I give this campground a 9 out of 10 rating


----------

